# Radeon HDMI audio



## aht0 (Apr 22, 2017)

I installed FreeBSD on a machine I am planning to use as HTPC but at one point ran into an issue where I could not get single beep out of HDMI output. No matter what I did until I found that
/usr/src/sys/dev/drm2/radeon/radeon_drv.c contains

```
int radeon_audio = 0
```
and after changing it to

```
int radeon_audio = 1
```
and re-compiling the kernel, Radeon HDMI audio started working perfectly.

I am curious, is there some particular reason why this integer has zero value and thus _by default_ Radeon HDMI audio is literally being "turned off"? It seems to work just fine now. Does it work only for some Radeons and for others not? Or is there something else involved?

My HTPC has Radeon HD6290 ('Wrestler') in it.


----------

